# I tried my best...Updated!



## jerry russell (Sep 13, 2011)

I tried my best to avoid this debate. Honestly I don't understand why some have such difficulty understanding why posting hunt locations hurts other hard working hunters. I know this is just my opinion but I just have to give it a shot...
Most that know me know that I am all about teaching and promoting this and other shooting sports. As a matter of fact it is a very rare day where there is not 1-4 kids in our duck and goose blinds. Me and the guys I hunt with will go out of our way to teach decoy rigging, boat set-up and I love to help anyone with retriever questions. Now, having said that, it kills me when someone shoots a couple of birds and announces the location but please hear me out as to why. I am very happy when anyone has a great day in the duck blind. Show your pictures because we all love to see success but if you announce a location you will have and adverse affect on other hard working hunters. The lakes and swamps of Georgia are big but the locations to duck hunt within the places are very small. I would have to agree with others on here about not even having to give a specific location on a WMA or major lake to cause a negitive impact. Mention shooting a limit on "Oconee" or "Lanier" and you simply won't believe what the boat ramps will look like the very next day. As a matter of fact, I am reminded of the canvasbacks on Lake Julliette thread that started as a joke 2-3 years ago. That WMA is 5,000 acres and the next weekend there was not a single point that didn't have 2 boats on it. It was unreal. The place looked like Woodstock (minus the naked girls). Another example is a location that I hunt in Florida. One of the bays I hunt is tens of thousands of acres but has just 4-5 points that can be hunted. I cringe when someone mentions sucess down there because I KNOW it will be unhuntable for weeks after that.
These cyber hunters can and do turn a decent place into a circus. Look, EVERYONE should do their part to promote all of our shooting sports and get those kids outdoors.  If you get lucky and shoot a bunch of ducks, great. Brag a bunch but just remember the hard working guys who scouted just as hard as you and will be hunting that same location for the next two weeks. HIS hard earned enjoyment may depend on your ability to keep your mouth shut.
Mentoring other hunters really is the key to our furture in hunting. I hope everyone believes this and takes action for our cause. Just be careful when choosing who to assist and how to go about it. There is a HUGE difference between a young hunter needing your knowledge and a cyber slug lurking on a forum.

True mentors teach the hows of hunting:
How to rig decoys
How to work a call
How to layout a spread
How to pattern a gun
How to scout
A Mentor should NEVER teach where to hunt.
This post is not meant to inspire conflict. It is an attempt to teach. If you are offended by what I am trying to say, please reread it before posting something that will not benefit everyone. This is a tough sport to break in to. If you are new and trying to get a foot hold, do yourself a favor and learn with your eyes and ears before blaring away with your keyboard. You will appreciate your success a million times more when you earn it. If there is ever a time when I can help a newcomer to this awesome sport- just shoot me a PM.

Update!
You know, I have thought hard about this post and decided that I didn't do the right thing by just telling a new duck hunter what not to do to get started in this sport. It is more important to  give guidance on what you should do to get your feet wet in this sometimes challenging sport. So, here is the crash course. This is not about how to call or how to set decoys. You will need to find a mentor for that sort of thing. This is about how to go about finding that mentor. I will not kid you. This is the hardest part of playing on this field.
First of all read as many post as you can on here and other sites to get the feel for the lay of the land BEFORE you start posting and when you do post don't try to pretend that you are something that you are not. The guys that may be willing to help you down the road will not be fooled. It won't take you long to spot those guys that are willing to help answer questions about how to get started. Be humble and always polite (this is also important down the road when you do know what you are doing) and always remember where you came from when you see that "new guy" struggling.
When the time is right- and you will know- ask for pointers and guidance but do it the right way. Don't ask open ended questions about things that will lead to conflict. It is an unfortunate reality that some sad folks cruise this forum to pick fights. That makes me kind of sad because every single one of us here started from a zero knowledge base and just needed someone to help. Remember this down the road when YOU are the one with something to give back to the sport. 
What is the best way to get the help?  A private message with someone that you have come to believe is on here for the right reasons. Chances are if you spend a month or two on here (quietly) you will see those guys that would love to mentor you. These guys are always positive and constructive so take the time to ask for help. Now remember, ask the right questions. The word WHERE should never be included in your questions-period. The moment this creeps into your conversations everyone will shut down on you. 
Scoring a trip along with the mentor may happen if you earn the privledge. How? EARN IT. Offer to help paint and rig decoys (this is a skill you need anyway), help paint his boat in the off season (another skill) build blinds, help train his dog (this is a biggy), build duck boxes, and ANYTHING else that comes up. Let him see that you are dead serious and he will respond. Don't expect instant gratification just keep working and all the while you will be learning. 
Lastly and this is the most important thing you will ever learn. If and when you earn that precious invitation, don't you ever, EVER return to a spot or devulge the location of that spot that he takes you to when you know in your heart of hearts that you should not. This is the code of honor among duck hunters and if you cannot obey this code stay out of this sport. Also, pay your share of expenses even if he says not to. 
Join Ducks Unlimited, Delta Waterfowl and other organizations that are fighting for you and all of the shooting sports. I have always been dumbfounded by folks that will pay $30 for a box of Hevi-shot but won't pay $25 to join an organization that fights for your right to hunt every single day. If this is you- shame on you but this is something you can change RIGHT NOW to start making a difference. No, I mean right now. Pull up one of those organizations web sites and join right now. Give smething back to the sport. 
I wish you success in this wonderful sport. It will be tough to get started but it will be so rewarding down the road. Now get started and don't you ever forget to repay the favor to another "newby" down the road.


----------



## willholl79 (Sep 13, 2011)

^^^^^^good post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2011)

I hunt all private land, either family owned, or company owned .  Either way I'm not fighting with a bunch of idjits on "who's" spot is it.



Have hunted public years ago, never a problem, including Seminole.


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 13, 2011)

willholl79 said:


> ^^^^^^good post.


----------



## Killin Time (Sep 13, 2011)

Keywords years ago things have changed alot in 5 years


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 13, 2011)

Good post.



Cyber Slug


----------



## castandblast (Sep 13, 2011)

jerry and larry are my heros!


----------



## Headsortails (Sep 13, 2011)

People have to understand that what we see as pretty good duck hunting is pretty sad compared to the real duck hotspot areas. An example is Lake Seminole. I have hunted this lake for over fifty years. It can be good but it has never been great. I have had good days and bad days. The good days came from map work, footwork and boat rides. The bad days came when someone either heard or saw me shooting or lately just put a gps fix on our spot and tried it. Google Earth and other sattelite pictures let others find the hidey holes that I spent years finding. Just saying that I too agree, if you want to hunt ducks, put in the time.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Sep 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## Jaker (Sep 13, 2011)

exactly!!!


----------



## vrooom (Sep 13, 2011)

obrunson said:


> People have to understand that what we see as pretty good duck hunting is pretty sad compared to the real duck hotspot areas. An example is Lake Seminole. I have hunted this lake for over fifty years. It can be good but it has never been great. I have had good days and bad days. The good days came from map work, footwork and boat rides. The bad days came when someone either heard or saw me shooting or lately just put a gps fix on our spot and tried it. Google Earth and other sattelite pictures let others find the hidey holes that I spent years finding. Just saying that I too agree, if you want to hunt ducks, put in the time.



Lake namer


----------



## kscoggins (Sep 13, 2011)

well said


----------



## stowe (Sep 13, 2011)

We killed 5 limits of teal on Oconee close to  the dam last weekend Just kiddin I havent been huntin at all this year  



Good Post Jerry


----------



## ThunderRoad (Sep 13, 2011)

We need to keep this thread at the top and hopefully folks will read it before posting


----------



## bbmclain (Sep 13, 2011)

Great post!! Very respectful and to the point.....Thanks.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 13, 2011)

Bravo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## big A 235 (Sep 13, 2011)

Amen, preach on!


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 13, 2011)

Well said sir... words of wisdom..listen up topwaters!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 13, 2011)

Well said Jerry, now you know why Jerry talks on our videos!


----------



## chashlls150 (Sep 13, 2011)

This thread needs to be a sticky and members should be REQUIRED to read it before posting in the waterfowl section.


----------



## wingding (Sep 13, 2011)

Well said Mr. Russell...   That's the truth!


----------



## Rich M (Sep 13, 2011)

Have you ever considered that most posts should be seriously suspected for lying.  I'm hunting Lake X so I say I had a great hunt at Lake Y and divert the traffic.

It works.  and no I don't day anything to anyone and refuse to take friends who give away information.  I don't have many friends and that's fine cause I like to shoot ducks.  

As for mentoring hunters - sure.  Most guys go with you and then go with their cousin to your spot 2 days later.  Best thing is to take people to very public areas a few times to see if they are gonna mess your spots up.  Like I said - my "circle of trust" is very small after being screwed over many times before - hunting & fishing...


----------



## GABASSMAN (Sep 13, 2011)

winning.


----------



## clent586 (Sep 13, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Well said Jerry, now you know why Jerry talks on our videos!



You talk great Larry......you just can't spell!


----------



## QuailJunkie (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't have a problem with it. I need more guns on my spot. I don't get this forum of bashing.  Its the laughing stock of other goose and teal chasing forums.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 14, 2011)

clent586 said:


> You talk great Larry......you just can't spell!



I know it is hard for a old dog to learn new trickes!! But I am trying , i am retired now and in my 2 mins of free time I am trying to learn spell check.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 14, 2011)

Bravo!

Folks don't understand that giving out spots encourages lazy cyber scouters.

Duck hunting for the most part is not like shooting release quail or dove or pheasant.  Duck hunting for the most part is conducted in remote areas and in extreme weather.  I am amazed each year that we don't lose more cyber yahoos who read about a place to hunt, load up and show up ignorant and ill prepared.

I am thankful for those who helped me break into this sport and who preached safety and hard work.


----------



## browning84 (Sep 14, 2011)

QuailJunkie said:


> I don't have a problem with it. I need more guns on my spot. I don't get this forum of bashing.  Its the laughing stock of other goose and teal chasing forums.



Yes you are right that this place is a laughing stock. If only more waterfowl sites knew about this place they would join just for the entertainment. You prove it by your comment. Any other strickly waterfowl site would show you the dooras quick as possible if you came in name dropping locations like a lot of people do here. Like Jerry said I cringe every time I see a place I hunt getting named on here.


----------



## reelsouthern1220 (Sep 14, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> We need to keep this thread at the top and hopefully folks will read it before posting



Bump


----------



## r_hammett86 (Sep 14, 2011)

*X10*



chashlls150 said:


> This thread needs to be a sticky and members should be REQUIRED to read it before posting in the waterfowl section.



X10!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 14, 2011)

I got plenty of room in my spot Just drive east until you cant go no further unless your in  boat! It is all public land unless you got a deed from the king of England


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 14, 2011)

Greta post Jerry, I agree with you.

BUT also if I post a picture of a certain river in Ga from a very well scouted location. I seriously doubt a cyber slug will find that spot.  but i do agree that lake names and honey holes shouldn't be named.  Too may "duck hunters" are always looking for the easy way.  Just get out and look.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 15, 2011)

*Send them to the coast*

We got plenty of room . just no  ducks and that is another story


----------



## bbducks (Sep 15, 2011)

I hunt because I love it. I dont hunt anything other than ducks and dove I do alot of scouting and see ducks but one teal is nothing to brag about this year. We would have alot less duck hunters in "OUR" spots if they took the time to look for ducks instead of watching other people where they are going. I am on the water scouting more than i am hunting. Go scout or get off the water. I work hard for my spots.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 15, 2011)

good post but you cant stop the idiots from being idiots.


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I hunt all private land, either family owned, or company owned .  Either way I'm not fighting with a bunch of idjits on "who's" spot is it.
> 
> 
> 
> Have hunted public years ago, never a problem, including Seminole.





Seminole???  Hmmmm....YOu saying there are ducks on Seminole?   Might have to check that out.


----------



## bbducks (Sep 15, 2011)

NOBODY SAID ANYTHING BOUT THERE BEING DUCKS ON SEMINOLE! I promise there isnt any. I PROMISE


----------



## bigorsmallwantemall (Sep 15, 2011)

Great post!!


----------



## devolve (Sep 15, 2011)

very good post!! agree 100%


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 16, 2011)

I scouted several spots a couple days ago and saw several other scouters on the water. Who's to say they won't find the same spots I found.  If you know ducks and the places they like to hang out, chances are, other duck hunters know those things too.  Especially on public water.


----------



## QuailJunkie (Sep 16, 2011)

browning84 said:


> Yes you are right that this place is a laughing stock. If only more waterfowl sites knew about this place they would join just for the entertainment. You prove it by your comment. Any other strickly waterfowl site would show you the dooras quick as possible if you came in name dropping locations like a lot of people do here. Like Jerry said I cringe every time I see a place I hunt getting named on here.



I believe my statement was misunderstood.  I agree wholeheartedly about keeping your places and spots to yourself. I learned that lesson years ago as tournament fisherman. I had taken a guy to my "honey hole" where we quickly and easily caught our limit of big fish.  I had made the guy swear to keep his mouth shut where we were, and the next week I was over run with boats. And I've never been back. It was a definite loss to the hard work and days and days of scouting and looking. So yes I totally agree with Jerry. Techniques such as decoy spreads, calling techniques, and blind setup or placement definitely have a place within this forum. Its just odd to me why they are never discussed.  Instead its just jokes about where to hunt.  I am a member of several other waterfowler sites as well, and none of this happens there. Just stating my opinion. There are some great guys here for sure, and in my 30 years of duck and goose hunting, mind you im close to 40, I have met some great people. My opinion would be to have a forum more about the education of duck hunting. Not jokes about drinking or baiting. Just seems to me a waste of internet space. I have two young boys that go with me every time. That is my inspiration. I don't joke to them about illegal activities. I teach them the right way. I spent days building blinds while they help me, and I have never been a more proud father. Let's keep the locations to ourselves men, as Jerry said.  And let's teach these kids the right way to do it.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 17, 2011)

GREAT post QuailJunkie. 

As I was told on another STRICTLY waterfowl site, if you don't like this forum, LEAVE.  No one makes anyone stay.  Really simple. This site gets put down so much for the lack of content, but I know of another STRICTLY WATERFOWL site that posts youtube vids of stupid stuff that isn't duck hunting related.  Maybe that site would be better suited.  Only thing there is only the mods and admins can bash, and if you say something back, then their "manhood" is questioned and they will ban you.     So before folks want to get ion here and run this site down, do us all a favor, leave.  stop posting.

Ok I'm done now.


----------



## castandblast (Sep 18, 2011)

bump


----------



## bwood2006 (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think anyone could have started a better thread. As stated earlier, this should be sticky that everyone has to read before they can post on the forum, and not only the waterfowl forum, but the fishing one too!!!!


----------



## castandblast (Sep 19, 2011)

bwood2006 said:


> I don't think anyone could have started a better thread. As stated earlier, this should be sticky that everyone has to read before they can post on the forum, and not only the waterfowl forum, but the fishing one too!!!!



If Im not mistaken. Didn't the mods in the fishing section have the same problem with posts concerning a large bass that has lines down its sides when they migrate up in rivers? I thought they made them stop postings of this topic.


----------



## browning84 (Sep 21, 2011)

Also a good update


----------



## bwood2006 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nothing was said about the actual thread, just the general fishing forum was all that I stated.  You just brought up the actual topic!!!


----------

